# The 60s had it right - free them puppies!



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.connexionfrance.com/Bra-...llon-back-pain-nipple-14626-view-article.html

*Professor says bras are useless*



> BRAS do nothing to help support a woman's breasts and could even be doing damage.
> 
> Professor Jean-Denis Rouillon of Besançon CHU found in a 15-year study of 330 women that "medically, physiologically and anatomically" breasts gained no benefit from their weight being supported in a bra.
> 
> ...


Thoughts on this?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I demand extensive photographic proof of this researchers claims. Then after a thorough review I will set up my own study at the local university using hand selected participants. I am sure a substantial government grant will be necessary in order to pay for my study.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We saw this on the news this morning.

AJ feels vindicated. Except for very rare formal occasions, she hasn't used one of those "nasty things" (her words) since she left home at 17.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I've read many similar studies since learning more and practicing more herbal medicine. Susun Weed is one of my favorite herbalists, and she has shared many similiar studies showing that going braless improves breast health. There are some good camisoles on the market for those who want some support or an extra layer of fabric without wearing a bra.

My thoughts? If you choose to wear a bra, get fitted for the proper size. Many women wear poorly fitting bras, which can cause shoulder or back pain that could be eliminated by wearing the proper cup and measurement bra. Breast massage and reducing the amount of time you wear a bra increases lymph drainage to the lymph nodes in the armpit and chest areas. If you sleep in a bra or wear a bra that is too tight, the lymph vessels and valves can become compressed too easily, damaging your body's way of reducing toxins in the breast area.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We saw this on the news this morning.
> 
> AJ feels vindicated. Except for very rare formal occasions, she hasn't used one of those "nasty things" (her words) since she left home at 17.


Glad to see AJ's response. I get flack from family about 'not making' my teen daughter wear a bra. I was a chubby kid, and had to wear a bra starting in third grade, not from puberty, just because I was fat. I never understood why the fat boys didn't have to wear extra clothes to cover or support their man boobs. So now, I rarely wear one. My daughter and I wear looser tshirts or camisole under garments when we choose.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

As a pretty "top heavy" girl myself, I don't think I could get away with not wearing one. I wonder how well the firming and lifting works for bigger breasted women.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

valannb22 said:


> As a pretty "top heavy" girl myself, I don't think I could get away with not wearing one. I wonder how well the firming and lifting works for bigger breasted women.


AJ isn't really "top heavy" but not tiny either. At 55, they still stand up on their own.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I know there is a devil ... because he invented the bra....


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

valannb22 said:


> As a pretty "top heavy" girl myself, I don't think I could get away with not wearing one. I wonder how well the firming and lifting works for bigger breasted women.


Ummmmm I will just say .. I do not care what .... size I am I will not where a bra if I can get away with out OFFENDING anyone.... Is that bad?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> As a pretty "top heavy" girl myself, I don't think I could get away with not wearing one. I wonder how well the firming and lifting works for bigger breasted women.


This is how I feel, too. Around the house, I will sometimes skip it, but I always wear one out in public.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

How much you want to bet this guy did the study because he could look at breasts all day- even touch them and get PAID to! 

Cheaper than a strip club...


Seriously, I use to go bra less when I was younger and thinner. Hey! When you are an A cup you can get away with it and no one is the wiser. But being between a D and DD and on the heavier side people look at you like you are a freak. Since having Roo my breasts aren't the same and I feel weird without some support. 

All I can hear in my head right now is...

Do your boobs hang low...
Do they wobble to and fro?


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate wearing a bra with a passion.... but i do wear one because it would be bad for all if i didn't.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't wear one, hate them. I wear a short singlet kind of thing, more for warmth than anything else. I was worried about what would happen gravity wise when I stopped wearing them years ago, Nothing happened. I have friends who get fitted for bras and they are having a lot more trouble than me. I'm pretty muscly under my fat layer (or 'wobbly bits' as my DH calls it, or 'extra prep food storage' as I call it) don't know if that makes a difference. 
I stopped wearing them because of the pain I was in and because I find them very restrictive when working. Never found a bra that was comfortable when digging trenches or hauling hay.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I ALWAYS look for shirts and loose "T" shirts with a print across the front and only wear a bra if I have on white or thin shirts,at work I wear "T" shirts but always wear an apron so I look profesional and neat.In the heat a bra would rub me raw for sure.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I don't wear one, hate them. I wear a short singlet kind of thing, more for warmth than anything else. I was worried about what would happen gravity wise when I stopped wearing them years ago, Nothing happened. I have friends who get fitted for bras and they are having a lot more trouble than me. I'm pretty muscly under my fat layer (or 'wobbly bits' as my DH calls it, or 'extra prep food storage' as I call it) don't know if that makes a difference.
> I stopped wearing them because of the pain I was in and because I find them very restrictive when working. Never found a bra that was comfortable when digging trenches or hauling hay.


Could you tell me more about this singlet thing. It sounds like it might be the solution for me.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rainy13 said:


> I hate wearing a bra with a passion.... but i do wear one because it would be bad for all if i didn't.


I hate them also. But everyone around me tells me, who would ever know if I had one on or not!
But I do know, if you use a trampoline or a rebounder that no one should wear a bra while using it. It helps the lymph nodes and blood flow better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't wear one. And I prefer women not to wear them either.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Could you tell me more about this singlet thing. It sounds like it might be the solution for me.


Basically a short singlet shape made of stretch fabric with an elastic band at the bottom. They are usually next to the sports bras in the underwear section of department stores over here (Australia). They do give a little bit of support and modesty but they aren't tight just close fitting. Do you sew? I've got a few patterns around, I'll try and find them and let you know the pattern number/brand etc.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> Basically a short singlet shape made of stretch fabric with an elastic band at the bottom. They are usually next to the sports bras in the underwear section of department stores over here (Australia). They do give a little bit of support and modesty but they aren't tight just close fitting. Do you sew? I've got a few patterns around, I'll try and find them and let you know the pattern number/brand etc.


Thank you! Yes, I do sew. I actually sew for a living.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I hate them also. But everyone around me tells me, who would ever know if I had one on or not!
> But I do know, if you use a trampoline or a rebounder that no one should wear a bra while using it. It helps the lymph nodes and blood flow better.


Made me think of something I didn't mention. AJ does wear a sports bra when we ride the horses. If she doesn't, she's quite sore by the time we get home.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have MANY thoughts on this
lilmissy0740 makes an excellent point, I also agree that bras should never be worn on a trampoline.
My S.O almost never wears one but then she is usually wearing layers.

On a serious note, I think this is actually useful info for parents of teenage girls, there can be such a stigma around not wearing one and this idea that when a girl gets a training bra she has reached some sort of milestone. There are certainly other options as far as modesty goes and this seems to make sense in terms of muscle development and the circulation issues have been known for years.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

My wife is in the top heavy club, I've been telling her for years not to wear one.


For medical reasons.


Really.

Being a supportive husband, I've even offered to provide a supporting hand if she felt the need for it.

She keeps calling me a pig. Just can't win.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

fondini-my husband says the same things. 


Whatever moron said 'boobs go back to original size post pregnancy/baby/breast feeding HAD to be a man; I went from 36b to 38d and Bub's 9! 

I wear one only bc I'm a paralegal and the courthouse is kept cold. As soon as I get home, it's flung across the room. I found a pattern on Pinterest for a bra that has great support (from what I can see in pics) and also looks comfortable and BREATHABLE! 

When my niece started puberty (she's 9 so she's gonna be an early bloomer like me), my inlaws thought it was the greatest thing---she got tons of bras for school, cheerleading and gymnastics. I feel sorry for her cuz all the women are big chested and she's gonna grow up thinking its lewd to be without one (my mother in law won't come to my house if I'm in a sports bra let alone bare chested).


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

A new devastated widow phoned her primary care dr and asked where the female heart is located. She was told just below the left breast. The next day she was admitted to the hospital with a bullet wound to her left knee.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, my take on bras is that they were OBVIOUSLY invented by the patriarchy to oppress and enslave women, just as fashion was OBVIOUSLY invented by a bunch of cavemen, MILLIONS OF YEARS AGO, to keep women servile, miserable and oppressed.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

PICTURES! We want pictures!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

oldasrocks said:


> PICTURES! We want pictures!!!!


Sure ...

:google:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> PICTURES! We want pictures!!!!


HERE is a link to some boobs for you...

And here is a picture for the rest of us...


----------



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I don't wear one. And I prefer women not to wear them either.


I need to stop reading posts from this forum while I'm tired! This made me laugh WAY more than it should have......


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Made me think of something I didn't mention. AJ does wear a sports bra when we ride the horses. If she doesn't, she's quite sore by the time we get home.


And how are you once you get back from riding?????????


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I don't wear one. And I prefer women not to wear them either.


And why is it the ones that don't wear one.... Well.... Are the ones you'd just prefer not seeing... (Think Walmart)

Ok, so I wear tank top bras all the time and only a real bra when going out in public.

But hey, I'm willing to jot down the distance of these babies from say, the belly button, and see what happens! :eyebulge:


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Hey Ho Ho all them bra's gots to go...

Free The Puppies...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> And how are you once you get back from riding?????????


No problem. But then I've only ever been on horseback for a couple hours at a time. AJ on the other hand has been known to be up there for 4-5 hours. A couple years ago we helped a neighbor round up, photograph and vaccinate several hundred head of cattle. She rode all day while I stayed at the chutes with the camera.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

We here at Prepared Society are always staying abreast of new developments!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> We here at Prepared Society are always staying abreast of new developments!


I can always trust everyone here to keep me updated!


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> We here at Prepared Society are always staying abreast of new developments!


It takes a real boob to come up with a joke like that .... Lol


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You know centuries ago they didn't so much "band" them in they just "propped" them up with corsets. Now I know they tortured themselves with corsets by tightening them TOO tight ( because they were told men wanted a tiny waist....idiots) but after wearing a corset for my Renn Faire costume and not tightening it like they did, it's not so bad. And the "girls" didn't feel constricted in any way ( and they looked good lol) and I didn't have that damn cutting around the ribs. Ugh, doesn't matter what size I buy it cuts me( and you can't get them too big because then they wouldn't give any sort of support). Also the corset helps with posture which I must say I have noticed that people really do not stand up like they should. They have rolled shoulders or a slouched back. Makes my back hurt looking at them.
I'm BIG on posture lol I get after my hubby all the time to sit up straight or stand up straight.

I only wear a bra when I have to leave my property. I never sleep in a bra and if I do I usually have a sports bra on. They don't seem to cut me as badly as regular bras.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

This is well and good for preteen parents but to expect, let alone ask older women to go without a bra .... OH HAIL NO. I am happy for the ones who have done it with success. I have learned the hard painful way I will wear a bra till the day I die. Such is life and that is my choice.....
Which also takes me to another example of government waste...... we needed a government funded "study" to know bras are not natural?????? Really? 
ok now I am off to roll myself into my over the shoulder boulder holders


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

gabbyj310 said:


> I ALWAYS look for shirts and loose "T" shirts with a print across the front and only wear a bra if I have on white or thin shirts,at work I wear "T" shirts but always wear an apron so I look profesional and neat.In the heat a bra would rub me raw for sure.


And hope for no RAIN in the forecast....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MsSage said:


> This is well and good for preteen parents but to expect, let alone ask older women to go without a bra .... OH HAIL NO. I am happy for the ones who have done it with success. I have learned the hard painful way I will wear a bra till the day I die. Such is life and that is my choice.....
> Which also takes me to another example of government waste...... we needed a government funded "study" to know bras are not natural?????? Really?
> ok now I am off to roll myself into my over the shoulder boulder holders


I believe that the research was done without government money, and, it wasn't even done in NorthAmerica. It was through a University Hospital in France.

http://www.chu-besancon.fr/

If you are not up on your french language reading skills, you are welcome to read the Google english translation


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Who invented the bra... I mean besides the devil???? French... German... what sadistic man invented it?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

probably a frenchman. lol don't ask me why I just figure they were the ones to do it *snorts*
Germans like their boobs and they like to see them so to cover them up doesn't sound like a German lmao


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

But don't they like to torture ??? LOL


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

faithmarie said:


> Who invented the bra... I mean besides the devil???? French... German... what sadistic man invented it?


If I remember my history correctly, the first modern bra was invented in the late 1800s by a lady, not by some sadistic male. Doing some quick research, I found that the bra has been around since very ancient Greece and maybe even longer than that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassiere



> Wearing a specialized garment designed to support a woman's breasts may date back to ancient Greece. Women wore an apodesmos (Greek: ἀπόδεσμος), later stēthodesmē (Gr: στηθοδέσμη), mastodesmos (Gr: μαστόδεσμος[13]) and mastodeton (Gr: μαστόδετον), all meaning "breast-band", a band of wool or linen that was wrapped across the breasts that was tied or pinned at the back.
> 
> In 2008 archaeologists working at the Lengberg Castle in Eastern Tyrol, Austria, discovered 2700 fragments of textile, among them four bras. Two of them were modern looking bras, the other two were undershirts with incorporated cups. All bras were from linen. The two modern looking bras were somewhat similar to the modern longline brassiere with the cups made from two pieces of linen sewn with fabric extending down to the bottom of the torso with a row of six eyelets for fastening with a lace or string. The brassiere also has two shoulder straps and is decorated with lace between the cleavage, one of them possessing needle lace. The radiocarbon dating results showed that the four bras stemmed from the period between 1440 til 1485.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

They didn't need a university study, either.
What they need to study is why a man would spend an inordinate amount of time around the freezer section of Walmart in summer, when women are scantily dressed...then later that evening at a strip joint, politely asked a naked woman to 'please move away so I can shoot this six-ball".
Uh..My brother did this often. :droolie:


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

As for me, Walmart is the ONE place I'd rather not see them!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

We don't need no stinking braws! I have not had a bra for many years. Last time I had one I was 14 and that was a long time ago.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I admit, after reading this, I have went more 'bra less' this weekend. 

I have this habit of putting my iPhone inside my sports type bra while cleaning so I can listen to some tunes or podcast. 

Dual purpose.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

DJgang said:


> I admit, after reading this, I have went more 'bra less' this weekend.
> 
> I have this habit of putting my iPhone inside my sports type bra while cleaning so I can listen to some tunes or podcast.
> 
> Dual purpose.


A sports bra with the straps slung over one shoulder make a good carrying tote for hot wheels or duplo blocks, two handy compartments. Just ask my toddler.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> You're welcome
> View attachment 4770


I HAD to ask...is that you?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

It is. I got the tank from a strip club in my bday year before last


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmm...beauty, brains, atheistic and those....it boggles the mind!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks DB


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> It is. I got the tank from a strip club in my bday year before last


I'm an old guy, so all I can say is wow.
And thanks for sharing! Lol


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Couldn't resist! Lmao!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

dlharris said:


> Couldn't resist! Lmao!


Ewww....

And that picture is exactly why I always wear some kind of support. I'm afraid I'll end up like the teacher from South Park...when she raises her hands, you see her boobs hanging out the bottom of her shirt...I have waking nightmares about that.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> Ewww....
> 
> And that picture is exactly why I always wear some kind of support. I'm afraid I'll end up like the teacher from South Park...when she raises her hands, you see her boobs hanging out the bottom of her shirt...I have waking nightmares about that.


Lol, my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

dlharris said:


> Lol, my sentiments exactly!


After all, hundreds of pictures in National Geographic cannot be wrong!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I admit, after reading this, I have went more 'bra less' this weekend.
> 
> I have this habit of putting my iPhone inside my sports type bra while cleaning so I can listen to some tunes or podcast.
> 
> Dual purpose.


I think that would be a triple purpose.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I demand extensive photographic proof of this researchers claims. Then after a thorough review I will set up my own study at the local university using hand selected participants. I am sure a substantial government grant will be necessary in order to pay for my study.


I believe the study would have to be performed in a cooler climate for accurate results!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a tough time believing anything without extensive photographic evidence! 
Thanks, valannb22


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd say it was an interesting start... not an extensive photographic contribution


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I'd say it was an interesting start... not an extensive photographic contribution


PIG!
:gaah:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> PIG!
> :gaah:


:woohoo::woohoo:

Um, without that piggish attitude we'd all still be living in caves. Men need a reason to buckle down and build civilization and that reason is women. Boobies are great motivators. :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> :woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Um, without that piggish attitude we'd all still be living in caves. Men need a reason to buckle down and build civilization and that reason is women. Boobies are great motivators. :2thumb:


I was teasing him.
Look a few pages back in this thread at the picture and link I posted.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

That's it, I'm not wearing a bra today!

Now, to convince my wife not to either


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

partdeux said:


> That's it, I'm not wearing a bra today!
> 
> Now, to convince my wife not to either


Hahaha! .....UGH can't get mental picture out of my head......lol


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Diary...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My wife said she wears one because she doesn't want to go from a 36D:factor10: to a 36 long.:rofl:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Dear Diary...


More like...

"Dear Penthouse, I always thought the letters printed in your magazine were fake until this happened to me..."


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> More like...
> 
> "Dear Penthouse, I always thought the letters printed in your magazine were fake until this happened to me..."


Wait a minute, when did penthouse add words to read?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

fondini said:


> Wait a minute, when did penthouse add words to read?


They used to produce "ReadersDigest" sized mini-books with lots of stories ... don't know if they still do, I haven't seen them in ages.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> They used to produce "ReadersDigest" sized mini-books with lots of stories ... don't know if they still do, I haven't seen them in ages.


Penthouse Forum


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol! It was tounge in cheek, (pun intended) like all I did was look at the pictures..


----------

